# Hand Tools: Klein vs. Greenlee



## sparky87

I have both and I'd go with Klein there stronger and most made in the America


----------



## thegoldenboy

Do a search. It's been debated back and forth before, there's plenty of material on the subject you'll just have to do a little digging. 

But since you're asking which is better; Klein or Greenlee. I would have to say Wera screwdrivers would be my choice of the two.


----------



## Frasbee

juanccts said:


> what do you think is better?


They're both comparable.


----------



## electricmanscott

Chocolate. Or maybe vanilla.


----------



## sparky87

Were can I get those wera screwdrivers


----------



## ethaninmotion

sparky87 said:


> Were can I get those wera screwdrivers


your local supply house, Amazon, Chadstoolbox.com, various other online outlets


----------



## TOOL_5150

It really depends WHAT hand tool we are talking about... I have many different branded hand tools in my tool bag. I have found that no one single company makes every hand tool the way I like it. I have klein, ideal, knipex, channellock, greenlee.. just to name a few in my small tool bucket.

~Matt


----------



## aarons600rr

Klein for hand tools , bigger tools
Green


----------



## bduerler

What you are comfortable with and what you can afford. I like Ideal, Snap on, Blue Point and Matco


----------



## Voltage Hazard

This forum needs to have a posting policy for new members. You should be required to do at least 5 searches before you can make your first post. That may stop all these first time posts, that have been asked dozens of times.


----------



## HARRY304E

sparky87 said:


> Were can I get those wera screwdrivers


 http://chadstoolbox.com/wera.aspx


----------



## TOOL_5150

Voltage Hazard said:


> This forum needs to have a posting policy for new members. You should be required to do at least 5 searches before you can make your first post. That may stop all these first time posts, that have been asked dozens of times.


Ha.. I often work in San Jose. :thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## HARRY304E

Voltage Hazard said:


> This forum needs to have a posting policy for new members. You should be required to do at least 5 searches before you can make your first post. That may stop all these first time posts, that have been asked dozens of times.


 I don't think its a problem.


----------



## Josue

Both are good in some kind of tool.

I like Klein best.


----------



## Shockdoc

klien makes great handtools vs greenlee. I bought a 1' klien bender at HD, junk, it's going back, the arrows are misaligned. I bought greenlee dikes, struggled to cut a 10 penny nail.


----------



## TOOL_5150

Shockdoc said:


> klien makes great handtools vs greenlee. I bought a 1' klien bender at HD, junk, it's going back, the arrows are misaligned. I bought greenlee dikes, struggled to cut a 10 penny nail.


Maybe your just a weenie.

~Matt


----------



## Josue

TOOL_5150 said:


> Maybe your just a weenie.
> 
> ~Matt


:laughing::laughing:









just kiddin'.


----------



## Shockdoc

The klien dikes cut 10 penny nails like butter......greenlees are a cheap imitation.


----------



## Josue

Shockdoc said:


> The klien dikes cut 10 penny nails like butter......greenlees are a cheap imitation.


My kleins cut very well, effortless.:thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150

Shockdoc said:


> The klien dikes cut 10 penny nails like butter......greenlees are a cheap imitation.


For small bolts, nails, #4 solid copper.. i use these:










~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150

But then again, I use the 10" *****, and they can cut a lot easier then my kleins, of course because of the added leverage.










~Matt


----------



## iJuke

I've used a little of both as far as hand tools go and have had more ease with Klein... Not to mention any time one them gets dull, handles starts to slip, tip wears, etc... I just bring it in to a local electrical supply store and they'll exchange it no problem...


----------



## Josue

iJuke said:


> I've used a little of both as far as hand tools go and have had more ease with Klein... Not to mention any time one them gets dull, handles starts to slip, tip wears, etc... I just bring it in to a local electrical supply store and they'll exchange it no problem...


Welcome to the forum!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## electures

juanccts said:


> what do you think is better?


Didn't we discuss this in class?


----------



## d-fi

I have a full pouch of mostly Klien tools and my usual Jman partner has a pouch full of greenlee tools so i've had a go with both. I think Klein makes better pliers (linesmans, *****, needlenose, wire strippers etc) screwdrivers are comparable neither is that great or that bad.

Greenlee has better accessories for better prices holesaw kits, knockout kits, tic testers, fish tapes, etc.

I have a Greenlee hammer that i love but i think i love it mostly because i got it free and its a good hammer. :thumbsup: Ultimately I think its just personal preference, what do you think is a good cost/performance ratio on a tool


----------



## juanccts

electures said:


> Didn't we discuss this in class?


Yea I know but I was bored I just wanted to see what other electricians thought haha


----------



## juanccts

thegoldenboy said:


> Do a search. It's been debated back and forth before, there's plenty of material on the subject you'll just have to do a little digging.
> 
> But since you're asking which is better; Klein or Greenlee. I would have to say Wera screwdrivers would be my choice of the two.


Thanks for the wonderful advice! (Obvious Sarcasm) But since were giving each other advice, why dont i offer you some advice:
1. Read a question more thoroughly before replying to it. I did not ask about WERA hand tools, i asked about Klein and Greenlee. Thankyou very much and I hope you seriously take my advice. Toodles:laughing: you no good


----------



## Rust

juanccts said:


> Thanks for the wonderful advice! (Obvious Sarcasm) But since were giving each other advice, why dont i offer you some advice:
> 1. Read a question more thoroughly before replying to it. I did not ask about WERA hand tools, i asked about Klein and Greenlee. Thankyou very much and I hope you seriously take my advice. Toodles:laughing: you no good


 wow


----------



## Demac

juanccts said:


> Toodles:laughing:



Toodles??


----------



## varmit

I don't intend to be a Klein "cheerleader", but I tend to buy and use Klein tools as much as is practical for me. No tool company has the perfect tool for every use, but Klein has always marketed a broad line of tools that make our jobs easier. Most of these specialty tools have no use outside of the electric trade, so the possibility of mass market sales volume, and the profit that would go with it, is limited for Klein, or any other company that sells to a niche market.

I am not trying to push Klein on anyone. Everyone needs to use what they feel works best for them. There are many excellent tool brands out there.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Either one of those is good for a beginner...


----------



## thegoldenboy

juanccts said:


> Thanks for the wonderful advice! (Obvious Sarcasm) But since were giving each other advice, why dont i offer you some advice:
> 1. Read a question more thoroughly before replying to it. I did not ask about WERA hand tools, i asked about Klein and Greenlee. Thankyou very much and I hope you seriously take my advice. Toodles:laughing: you no good


I haven't had one negative encounter with ONE member on here to date. Maybe if you took your head out of your arse and cleaned the chit out of your eyes you would see that was dripping in "Obvious Sarcasm". 3 posts deep into this forum and you go around talking like that? Grow up man. 

Mods, edit or remove this post as you see fit and message me if need be.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

TOOL_5150 said:


> For small bolts, nails, #4 solid copper.. i use these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Matt


 

Don't try that on a 1/4 20 stainless bolt


----------



## Josue

mcclary's electrical said:


> Don't try that on a 1/4 20 stainless bolt


:laughing::laughing::lol


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

juanccts said:


> Thanks for the wonderful advice! (Obvious Sarcasm) But since were giving each other advice, why dont i offer you some advice:
> 1. Read a question more thoroughly before replying to it. I did not ask about WERA hand tools, i asked about Klein and Greenlee. Thankyou very much and I hope you seriously take my advice. Toodles:laughing: you no good


 

What a dum fu ck you are. That was intentionally off subject. Jeez....


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Josue said:


> :laughing::laughing::lol


 


You remember that huh?


----------



## Josue

mcclary's electrical said:


> You remember that huh?


Yeah................

did you get a refund??


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Josue said:


> Yeah................
> 
> did you get a refund??


 

Operator error, I never tried...


----------



## Josue

mcclary's electrical said:


> Operator error, I never tried...


Booooooooo:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:



:laughing:


----------



## doubleoh7

sparky87 said:


> I have both and I'd go with Klein there stronger and most made in the America


 
I have a strong bias toward Kline because they are American made. In fact, I am willing to pay more for a Klein product because of that.


----------



## Josue

doubleoh7 said:


> I have a strong bias toward Kline because they are American made. In fact, I am willing to pay more for a Klein product because of that.


So is Channellock and Craftsman (most of it):thumbsup:


----------



## thegoldenboy

My only serious issue with the Klein screwdrivers (yes, I realize this thread is about _*hand tools*_ in general but I'm focusing on them specifically for the moment) is their new grips. They break down a lot faster than the old ones. I still have some of my old Kleins from when I started doing work in school (2002) and the grips are like new, very little wear. The same can not be said for the newer drivers that I've bought (600-6) after about a months use and grips start to wear down. I have no issues with the steel or anything other than the grips, it's my only gripe and a big enough one for me to switch to another brand. 

As far as any other hand tools, it's hands down Klein. I prefer the Journeyman series with the cushioned grips over the dipped grips because I've got larger hands and it's a better fit. I've actually misplaced my ***** and not overly happy that I may have to replace them if I can't find them.

Now with that being said, I haven't used Greenlee hand tools for any serious lengths of time. Some of my coworkers have had them (*****, screwdrivers, strippers) and I've used them briefly and I was not overly impressed. Their other tools though, hydraulic punches, hydraulic benders, tuggers etc are of fine quality and worth the money. 

I hope you find this to be more informative and detailed than my prior post, and if not than :sleep1:. 

But I will offer one final piece of advice to you, go down to your local store whether it be your supply house, HD, Lowes, TrueValue etc and put the tool in your hand and see how it feels. If you don't like the way it feels in your hand, don't buy it and try a different brand. 

They're plenty more than just Klein or Greenlee out there, don't narrow your search and settle for something you might not like as much as something else. You're going to use these tools everyday you're in this field, some tools more than others and you might as well be as comfortable as possible with them in doing so.


----------



## Chevyman30571

Klein has been the most trusted name in electrician tools for years. Greenlee just started making hand tools. I have a few hand tools from them and have had no problems. I also recently just switched to knipex 10" angled dikes and love them. They are expensive but they will last.


----------



## ryan.rouse

Both are good brands, but it depends on the tools. I think the green lee screwdrivers and nut driver are superior to kliens, and Kliens pliers are superior to greenlee. I've twisted off a few shafts of kliens drivers and am not impressed.


----------



## keithbussanich

i started with greenlee i still have the same set of screwdrivers after two years of use and misuse


----------



## RedHeadElectric

wouldn't doubt they're made by the same company...the nutdrivers and screwdrivers look just alike...one green, one yellow.

I was told several years ago at a trade show that PROTO makes the Klein screwdrivers and nutdrivers, and also makes them for Stanley (which look the same, but have gray rubber instead of black)


----------



## Hard-Boiled

Really? I live not that far from two Klein Factories, one in Skokie Il and one in Schaumburg Il, there screwdrivers are made in Illinois. The greenlee screwdrivers are made in Taiwan. Just look at the package.


----------



## Voltage Hazard

RedHeadElectric said:


> I was told several years ago at a trade show that PROTO makes the Klein screwdrivers and nutdrivers,


PROTO?

Come on dude? I need to start making a list of all the places I've read about on here that claim to make Klein products. It has to be 20 by now.

Klein has posted on this board that they make the screwdrivers in Lincolnshire, Illinois. It is also all over their website and Facebook page. You're trusting some trade show booth worker who probably doesn't know how to spell Klein over the facts??????


----------



## DIRT27

Hard-Boiled said:


> Really? I live not that far from two Klein Factories, one in Skokie Il and one in Schaumburg Il, there screwdrivers are made in Illinois. The greenlee screwdrivers are made in Taiwan. Just look at the package.


Looked at picking up some greenlee needle nose the other day. Had a gift card to a store and they didn't have klein. when I picked up the package and saw they were made in Taiwan. They were the same price as kleins at another store. I put them back and went and bought some kleins.

I know it is hard to buy American for everything, but I try when I can especially when there is no price difference.

I will probably stay away from greenlee just for that reason. Even there levels say USA Designed on them. Not made here though.


----------



## Frasbee

DIRT27 said:


> Looked at picking up some greenlee needle nose the other day. Had a gift card to a store and they didn't have klein. when I picked up the package and saw they were made in Taiwan. They were the same price as kleins at another store. I put them back and went and bought some kleins.
> 
> I know it is hard to buy American for everything, but I try when I can especially when there is no price difference.
> 
> I will probably stay away from greenlee just for that reason. Even there levels say USA Designed on them. Not made here though.


That's because the USA made checkpoint levels (greenlee's are just rebranded checkpoints), cost 60-70 dollars, compared to 35.


----------



## Rust

Never tried the greenlee, when I got indentured back in the day my tool list said klein this klein that, and to this day I still have some of them tools with the exeption of the huge flathead I used as a prybar


----------



## RedHeadElectric

Voltage Hazard said:


> PROTO?
> 
> Come on dude? I need to start making a list of all the places I've read about on here that claim to make Klein products. It has to be 20 by now.
> 
> Klein has posted on this board that they make the screwdrivers in Lincolnshire, Illinois. It is also all over their website and Facebook page. You're trusting some trade show booth worker who probably doesn't know how to spell Klein over the facts??????


 
I dunno..he was a Proto rep...all I'm saying is they look just alike...the handles do anyway..the tips don't.
Don't get me wrong, I love my Klein tools...but I'll buy a Komelon at walmart for a 1/3 or 1/2 the price that Klein sells the same with their name on it...and be able to take it back if something goes wrong prematurely. The local supply houses here have quit taking any Klein tools back.


----------



## jtashaffer

*Greenlee over Klien*

I have used both Klien wire strippers and Greenlee. Greenlee is far better from my experience.


----------



## wil335

I think Klein has better hand tools like pliers and screwdrivers, but I feel Greenlee makes better conduit installation tools like holesaws and benders, etc.


----------

